
Berkeley cancels scheduled talk by Milo Yiannopoulos - HoppedUpMenace
http://www.cnn.com/2017/02/01/us/milo-yiannopoulos-berkeley/
======
savethefuture
What a bunch of savages, destroying property and hurting others. These people
are out of control.

~~~
HoppedUpMenace
"These people are out of control"

Are you referring to the people in masks or the protesters?

~~~
masonic
The latter give cover to the former, making the rioting possible and
preventing apprehension of the rioters.

------
perfmode
Successful protest. :)

~~~
HoppedUpMenace
Successful is purely subjective. They were "successful" at suppressing free
speech is another way to look at it as well. I definitely would not agree with
the rhetoric that was going to be spouted by the speaker and protesters have a
right to protest. That being said, I believe the protesters are not aware of
how their actions have greater implications on future policies that dictate
what is fair to say and what isn't to a crowd of listeners.

~~~
ionwake
Apparently,

free speech!=hate speech

I'm confused

~~~
raincom
Hate speech is not forbidden outright. Check
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hate_speech#Supreme_Court_case...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hate_speech#Supreme_Court_case_law)

~~~
ionwake
How is this relevant? Genuinely confused by your post. I wasn't making a
comment about law.

~~~
raincom
Law tells that Free speech = hate speech in some contexts.

